# mySQL- Java Application - Zugriff über Internet



## Joob (9. Feb 2016)

Ich bin Anfänger und habe in den letzten Monaten für unseren Verein eine App geschrieben, zur Mitgliederverwaltung.

Ist endlich fertig.

Mein Plan wäre nun die Datenbank für verschiedene Trainer zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich hatte gedacht App auf den Rechner vom Trainer und anstatt localhost IPAdresse .
Allerdings:
geht das überhaupt
was muss ich bedenken das es sicher ist.
kann man eine Cloud benutzen, wie macht man das 

Mir wäre schon geholften wenn ich eine ToDoListe bekommen wonach ich mich mit den einzelnen Sachverhalten vertraut machen kann. Ich weiß im Moment gar nicht wie ich das sinnvollerweise anfassen soll.


----------



## Bitfehler (9. Feb 2016)

Was geht denn genau nicht? Die Verbindung von App zu der Datenbank? 

*in Glaskugel schau*
Auf die Datenbank werden nur Verbindungen von localhost akzeptiert, sodass deine App keine Verbindung zur Datenbank aufbauen kann.


----------



## Joose (9. Feb 2016)

Grundsätzlich funktioniert es schon -> Sicher ist diese Variante nicht. Deine Datenbank ist damit im Internet verfügbar und jeder der deine App hat, hat auch die Zugangsdaten zu der Datenbank (versteckt im Code, lässt sich aber eben rausfinden).
Eher solltest du ein WebService verwenden (zum Beispiel mit PHP) welches mit der Datenbank arbeitet/kommuniziert. Dadurch wird nicht direkt auf die DB zugegriffen.


----------



## kneitzel (9. Feb 2016)

Also eine Datenbank kann man auch über das Internet zugänglich machen, aber eine übliche Taktik ist, dass diese nicht erreichbar ist und statt dessen nur eine Server Applikation (Also z.B. in Form vom Webservices) bereit gestellt werden.

Der Schritt, die Datenbank über das Netz bereit zu stellen, ist aber auf jeden Fall möglich. Du solltest Dich da dann aber sehr intensiv mit der Sicherheit beschäftigen, damit Du da keine bösen Überraschungen bekommst. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist z.B. eine verschlüsselte Verbindung (http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/secure-connections.html) als auch eine User Verwaltung (User können sich ja auch gegenüber der Datenbank autorisieren).


----------

